# Bait for pigs



## Big Jon St.Croix

I've been told to put 2 gallons of corn and 2 gallons of oats in a 5 gallon bucket and add water to cover, add a packet of yeast and put the lid on. Set in sun for up to 2 weeks, it turns the mix to a sour mash.
Deer will not eat it, but pigs love it.

I'm not telling you to use this because I am not sure that it's legal. But ask the wildlife bioligest for your area and find out for yourself.

People want to start killing the pigs, and the DNRE needs to start relaxing some of the restrictions.


----------



## decoydog

I agree, how about a free feral pig stamp that would allow you to hunt pigs under relaxed regulations. like center fire rifles after dark, more shells in the magizine, and like you said bait using certin baits. let's get it going. We're not going to eliminate them by just shooting a few when we're out after other game. we need regulations written to address the best ways to get the job done.


----------



## tommy-n

If anything we need less regulations to shoot the pigs.


----------



## bowhunter1670

I believe decoydog was just saying we need to know what the rules are pertaining to the pigs, we need to know things like, can we bait em, can we use centerfire rifles after dark, if hunting strictly pigs how many shells can you have in your mag? I dont think he was saying add new regulations just lay down what we can and cant do.


----------



## 8srbest

What we need is heave duty fines for anyone caught trying to release hogs in Indiana just for hunting. These things are terrible.


----------



## Hackman

Why waste that on hogs, sounds like you're making some shine.


----------



## mccriri2

I am in college pursuing fisheries and Wildlife degree and that gives me the opportunity to meet with some of the people in charge of varies things. I got to meet the guys from the USDA wildlife services division last year and among their many jobs, they trap wild hogs in Michigan. When they use bait to cage trap wild hogs they make sour mash and spice it up with some sort of candy flavoring that smelled like oranges. They have landowners run some of these traps around Michigan and I believe it is legal to use as bait however they would know. They are really nice guys Give them a call and they might even share their secret bait recipe. (517) 336-1928 ext. 22 

Good hunting,
Ian


----------



## Quack R

pig man uses rotten potatoes and corn with beer and lets that ferment


----------



## dpweurding

I say ferment the potatoes and corn, but don't waste that beer! :yikes:


----------



## hockeydave

I've been a subscriber to Boar Hunter magazine since I first heard of our Michigan hog problem. In Texas and many southern states, where pigs have long been a problem, they actually mix a little deisel fuel into corn and the pigs go nuts over it. No other animal will touch it. Pigs are also drawn to treated wood like telephone poles. Of course regulations may prohibit this in MI. I agree that laws need to be drastcally relaxed if we are going to make a dent in the feral hog population. Just talked to a friend who has property in Arkansas. While we think of "razorbacks" the hog problem is just emerging there. He saw a couple hogs last year. This year they destroyed all his foodplots and he's noticed a severe reduction in his game bird population. 2 adult hogs can clear an acre in an hour! Our friend who posts here and traps 'em is definately on the right track.


----------



## Walleye Dog

Corn and water soaked in the sun for a couple weeks has proven to be effective in the past. The mash is good but I think there is some really fat raccoons in the area now.


----------



## cabledad

Just use corn out of a feeder,I feed at night and hunt at night with lights.Lots of fun,if I lived in the country I would put a feeder under a night light and shoot them when they showed up,of course pig pipes work well I just haven't used the modern kind.Good luck Michigan you will need it.Chuck


----------



## cabledad

Decoy dog I would be against giving any gov agency any control at all.Just go see your repesentives and raise hell to get night hunting with lights,here in Texas we like to say we can use handgranades if we had to.I am also against moving hogs around for hunting.Good luck.Chuck


----------



## Flyhack

I heard the DNR was going to ban hog baiting because it spreads disease, limits fair chase, and changes their behavior patterns. 

:evil:

Nawwww, just kidding, but you never know. The fact that you can't use anything more than a .22 at night is just as ridiculous. You won't decimate the population of a relatively nocturnal animal that way. It isn't really less crazy is it?


----------



## THETOOLMAN

Those "SOUR "Baits work well. I use small amts of corn with Large amts of wheet shorts or Midds. That sours good and is cheap. Get them HOOKED on the feed trough with good feed sour corn & strawberry jello mix . Then they will come to sun rotted midds just as quick wit 1/10 the cost. I put mine in 5 gal buckets with lids.


----------



## Abolt

When we trapped them we used (1) bag of corn, (1) Cherry kool-aid container, (1/2) bottle of Maple syrup. Worked most times.

They were so bad, you could just sit in any blind around around 8-10PM and have around 30 at each feeder. 

Lease in Trickham TX.


----------



## countryforever1

Hi fellas,I just moved here from florida where the pig population is out of control.I'd like to say a few thing that i know to be the truth.
1.If the hogs are here in michigan then its way too late to eradicate them.
2.To get them under control night time hunting is a must!
3. boar and sow are very smart!and can easily evade most hunters

4Hogs and deer normally do not tolerate each other(hogs run the deer off)
5 besids baiting and trapping the best way to get a hog durring daylight hours is with a hog dog.
6 hogs dont have sweatglands they need a water source to cool off.
and the best bait ive found is corn mash mixed with jello dig a hole and burry it and if the hogs are around they will come. If michigan wants to put a dent in the hog population then they need to act fast with letting us hunter go after them with NO regulations! NONE! no time limit,no bag limit,no method of take restriction. otherwise get used to less deer ,less gamebirds, crop damage on a massive scale and that is just the begining.


----------



## cabledad

I agree from Texas 100% anything should be legal thats safe to kill hogs.Besides night hunting hogs with a big rifle and good lights is a real blast.Chuck


----------

